# New spin on the "raid" thread



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a hypothetical scenario : A trusted source gives you a tip in which a large part of the worlds population will perish and the whole worlds economy(s) will crash hard (real tip not an pie in the sky this could happen, but a real this is happening) you have about 24hrs before S publicly HFT, what holes do you fill, who do you warn where will you be after 24 sleepless stress filled hours??????


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would call together my family and my group, load up and head out. Only instead of taking what preps and items I could in a 2 hour period, I would have approx. 22 hours to put it all together and get to my BOL. That would equal a whole lot more supplies, additional vehicles and traveling with less concern. While loading I would have the youngest _capable & convincing_ child sit and call family members & close friends too far away to join us. Once my home was empty I would likely send my family ahead with a protector or two and head to the fleet and farm store with an envelope full of emergency cash. I would not go for heavy or bulky items nor would I spend a lot of time there. I would go for additional first aid kits, dehydrated foods, water filters/purification tablets and lots of the things that produce fire. Might as well spend the money, it won't be worth anything the next day. I would fill a cart, check out fast and get loaded up quickly. At some point I would put my department on high alert, notify my boss of the intel and digitally submit my retirement papers too. Then, just before leaving town, I would head over to Five Guys Burgers and get a Bacon Cheeseburger, a large fry and a soda for the road. All the way to the bug out location I would call other people from my contact list and let them know that the S was going to HTF.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Contact the group and agree to implement plan, empty bank account, top off gas tanks, go to stores depending on what was deemed in short supply (probably not food, at the moment it would be plywood, but could be something different at a different point in time) and spend it all.

Assemble at agreed place and lockdown. BTW: with 24 hours notice we could be local, or at any one of half a dozen BOLs before the deadline, while still getting the shopping done.

Burgers will be picked up at the drive through window.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

My girlfriends family owns a feed store in an undisclosed location in Texas. If I was positive that this was SHTF, the big one, the official end of the world I'd quiet my job so to speak by just not showing up, or go on "emergency leave."
I have no kids, I'd tell my girlfriend that its time to pack her SUV up. I would call my future Brother in law and tell him that they should consider heading to his wife's family's house because I'm 99.99999% sure something bad will happen. I'd empty my emergency fund, my investments, my Roth. I would buy as much ammo and silver as I could as well as have enough cash left to buy gas to complete the trip. I would call my family and suggest that its time to move away from the city, or stock up. 
I'd head south to Dallas and pick up my GF and her sister then convoy south. In the cab of the pick up will be my Colt LE6920, with aim point optic that is zeroed. Locked and loaded, my Colt 1911 on my hip with spare mags, radio, and a full combat load out either on my person or right next to me. When I got to where I'm going, I'd use what money I have left to buy as much food, and other stuff as I need that I couldn't carry with me. 
The last thing I would do before leaving my current Location, is pray that the trip is uneventful and that the convoy makes it safe. That I would have wise decision making ability in the coming days. 
I'm hopeful that we are a few years away from this, however if it happens sooner rather then later most of my gear that I have is on the security side of the house, issued and non issued gear. I have most of my stuff prestaged so that I could back my truck into the parking space right below my apartment and bounce within an hour and a half. However I need to put more away in terms of Water, food, radios etc. 

Raiding as far as looting is a hanging offense, and if they leave your body out there as a sign to others to not steal, good. The biggest thing is the prepping your mind to accept that their is a new reality if this were to/when it happens.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the way you all think. Mine is unload the freezer and begin thawing the chicken and pork (hey, I AM a southern). While it thaws go the liquor store for a bottle of whiskey and a bag of ice. Run by and pick up Mom and Dad. Top of the gas cans with Mixed Gas for the chain saw. Home-fire up the smoker and begin curing the meat in the freezer. Drop about 10 trees and limb them. Grab my ol' man chair, touch up my axes, have me maybe my last COLD drink of liquor, wait on the meat to smoke. Put out the picnic tables, my family here dines and we discuss what is going to come down and.......endeavor to endure.

Hurricanes, tropical storms and just plain Florida weather is tough enough. Electricity is a luxury at best during storms here. As far as money, I have been a working slob my whole life, I have had good money and I have had no money. It is amazing what we will do when we have too. I recall a western movie some years back. A wagon train lost their cook and when a fellow said he could cook, the cowhands asked: Can you cook mutton? He said, I know many ways to cook mutton. They said....I don't care how many ways you can cook it...Do you cook it with the hair on it?

Just be ready for anything. So mine is..liquor and ice and gas for my chain saw, cause I despise an axe..lol
Jack


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd call my brothers and one of them would call the folks. I'd call a buddy and tell him to tell a mutual friend that lives across the street. The in-laws wouldn't believe me or know how to react anyway so I wouldn't bother. Too bad really as I love them a lot.

I would go to the bank and get all the cash I could. Then I would be off to put that money into silver. Now I would pull out the plastic and head to Costco and the grocery store. When I went to drop the first load off I'd pick up every empty fuel can I owned and along with whatever cans I could buy I'd get as much gas as I could store. My next trip to Costco would give me about five of the 100# propane tanks. Just a half a block away is a propane filling station. 

At the end of the day I would call the credit card companies and pay off the balance by phone. The money in the bank would do me little good and I want all my bills paid before they declare a bank holiday. I might even consider paying some things ahead like my utilities and taxes.

If the banks were still open the next morning I'd draw out another load of cash and buy more PM's. When things started going weird I'd go home and bug-in.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Here is a hypothetical scenario : A trusted source gives you a tip in which a large part of the worlds population will perish and the whole worlds economy(s) will crash hard (real tip not an pie in the sky this could happen, but a real this is happening) you have about 24hrs before S publicly HFT, what holes do you fill, who do you warn where will you be after 24 sleepless stress filled hours??????


Without a legitimate BOL to go to, I'd be hard pressed to leave, I think a lot of people will be caught by either no place to go to, or nothing to bring with to take to no place to go to!

So we're prepping to have "something" and various people are at a huge scale, some are self-sustaining and their ranches/farms produces excess... some are apt dwellers who want advice on how to start a patio garden.

If I had advice I trusted to ultimately certainty, I'd fill all of the gas cans I could afford before the price of gasoline skyrockets. I'd buy some odd things at costco, like 25 or 50 lb bags of sugar. I already have food and sustaining food, what I want is energy, and commodities that are going to be very difficult to get. they will be worth more on barter and harder to get, so I buy cheap and trade for what someone else already does.

I'd also buy more dog, cat and rabbit chow so I have a much bigger cushion for adjusting to the recorrections that will happen. If I can wait out the spikes and maybe even sell some at higher prices, I'm in a solid position but i see that more as a thing of already being prepared. If my rabbits eat 1/2 cup of food per day, and I've got a 2 lb bag of "rabbit chow"... basic fail on "prepping"...

If you're not ALREADY buying silver (or if your budget allows... gold) then you should seriously start thinking about it now, not then!

do you have comms? if your knowledge of the outside world is talking to the neighbor on the other side of the fence, that's fantastic for your "block" but it's not so great to tell you what is really happening locally or regionally.

You can't prep for all of these things to be on demand at the instant you think the balloon just went up and it's go-time so you can save the most money.

You have to get into it. You have to get involved and start working on them. otherwise you're only prepping to fail.

Waiting for the perfect plan tomorrow means you lost EVERY opportunity to at least get a little prepped today


----------



## McClarinJ (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice problem! I'd head out 1.6 km to the road, hike 8 km to town, catch the bus to the nearest city, clean out my bank account, spend as much as possible on my credit cards (not much I'm afraid), mainly dry foods, fresh seeds, and moisture-proof containers to put it in, and probably another gas can, hire some people to help me carry it over to the bus station, load it on the next bus going my way, hire someone with a pickup on the other end of the bus trip to take me first to the gas station to fill my gas can, then take me to my trailhead where I would offload and begin carrying it all back to my jungle camp. (I could hire one of my neighbors to pack it in by mule but that would be a further compromise of security.) Once everything was in camp I'd take a long breather (maybe a few days) then take my machete and begin clearing under every Erythrina edulis tree on my property so I could see when they drop their big pods full of large edible seeds known as chachifrutas. I'd also get busy planting a garden. I'd use my little camp radio to see what was being reported in my part of the world. I'd already be in my bug-out location, which is normally well-stocked, has a year-round growing season, and plenty of water via rainfall and a close-by stream. I live in a very rural region of Ecuador about a mile from my nearest neighbors, all of whom are farmers.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Break out the plastic and buy anything I can't grow or can't be grown or made locally. Fill up every car with gas and every gas can I can get my hands on. Get some more liquor and charcoal and fire up the grill!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Board up the windows, take some PM and cash out of the safe, and some food, weapons, fuel, radios, and other supplies and meet at a predetermined location WELL outside of any urban area. Most of my family is not local. I would try to warn them, of course. All my local friends would be doing what I'm doing and would know where to go.

An economic collapse would result in extreme social unrest; people know when they're not eating. Looting, raiding and rioting would be commonplace for at least several weeks in and around every U.S. city which is why I wouldn't want to be near one.

Not to be harsh or callous, but some people describe such an event as "the big die-off"; a means by which large portions of the population disappear by killing each other off and/or starving. The trick for survival is to keep alive through that period.

Granted, this is an extreme situation and one I sure wouldn't want to live through. But, if you prepare for surviving something that catastrophic then you have covered yourself for a lot of much smaller, localized SHTF events.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd have the lovely one start to inform family what is going on.

I have a "last minute" shopping list, just in case we have some notice. I'd go empty the bank accounts and head to the store. I would buy as much stuff as I can from the list. I'd use credit card if it still worked. If not, I'd use cash.

I have a fuel tank and a gas tank on the back of a truck. I'd go fill them. I have tanks full here at home, but I want these portable ones full in case we have to leave.

I feel like I have enough seed, garden, and farm supplies, but I think I would head to the farm store next and load up as much as I could, just for good measure.

I would also like to go to the lumber yard and load up my biggest trailer with various lumber, nails, wire, tarps, and fencing supplies, just to have on hand.

If I still had time left, I can always use a couple more bullets, so I may head to the gun store. 

I might just stop by the Ford dealer and sign papers and drive away with a brand new flatbed 4 wheel drive truck. That would give me a feeling that I would have something that wouldn't need repairs for a few years.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

With only 24 hours it would be mainly stocking up on as much as I could afford from my bank account and cash savings. Gas, extra food stores, tp, clothing, gloves, boots, propane, lumber, knives, guns, bullets, seeds, a breeding pair of goats and cows, etc.. While cashing out and starting to buy supplies I would inform my family and friends and have them do the same with their available money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stock up on barter items, cheap liqours, coffee, cigarettes and of course buy every bottle of gentlemans jack within 50 miles! I love gentlemans jack! LOL Extra garden tools, shovels, rakes, fill 500 gallon gas tank, fill 500 gallon diesel tank, extra car parts, filters, oil, ammo, plywood, tin roofing, cinder blocks, nails, screws, PVC piping and fittings, electrical wire, extra 12VDC water pumps, garden hoses and repair fittings, seeds, sugar, salt, spices that I can't grow here. Fishing lures, line, rod & reels, stringers. Fruit trees, berry bushes, canes, anything that can/will provide any food/nourishment. Batteries of all kinds including car batteries, lawn mower batteries, tractor batteries. Tarps, rolls of plastic, synthetic nylon braided line, wire rope, thimbles, swages, extra swaging tool, chains, ratchet tie down straps of all sizes, tires for everything.
I would go ahead and top off my Lowes card that we carry a $0 balance on, my visa that we pay off each month ($22,000 limit) and use any cash on hand which is quite a bit in different locations around the house. 
I would first notify a group of fellows I keep in email contact with, my younger brother and my buddy from my Navy days that I served with at 2 commands. 
A bacon cheeseburger would be in order as well as a sonic route 44 cherry coke.
I would also start salt curing any meat on hand, smoking meat for preservation, buy some additional cattle and a hog or two. My next door neighbors are amish and have a pretty good supply of stock on hand so getting them would mean opening the gate between us to put them in my field. I would also start dividing up supplies on hand and put them at different locations on our acreage, setting up different supply points.
This shopping trip would take all day, i would send my oldest son in his SUV to get auto parts, batteries, oil, filling gas/diesel with cash. Wife would go for fishing stuff, sporting good items including straps, lets say bass pro items and on the way from there stop at costco for sugar, salt, spices, olive oil, whatever she might need and then she would hit the liqour stores for the remaining available gentlemans jack supply and other liqours for barter.
Me and my youngest son would hit lowes, home depot and hardware stores, utilizing a 40 foot gooseneck trailer and my 3/4 ton HD truck. I would be sure to spread out the items so it wouldn't be all in one place until it arrived on our acreage, this would help keep prying eyes out to assist with avoiding a "raid" situation on us within the first 24 hours! I will not be anyones target of opportunity!
Problem I have is that my security force is about 8 hours from arriving on notification so a 24 hour notice would be a gift from God IMO!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Just an interesting note: If anyone mentioned getting on here and letting us all know, I missed it.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Just an interesting note: If anyone mentioned getting on here and letting us all know, I missed it.


Sorry, but you're not in my group. No offense.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Sorry, but you're not in my group. No offense.


None taken. It wasn't on my list either.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Just an interesting note: If anyone mentioned getting on here and letting us all know, I missed it.


I assumed that my 24 hour notice came from here. But yeah, I should have put that.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> I assumed that my 24 hour notice came from here. But yeah, I should have put that.


Depending on who post that warning I could take it as being real. Some posters have a habit of calling Wolf.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Depending on who post that warning I could take it as being real. Some posters have a habit of calling Wolf.


To be quite honest, anyone that knew enough to give a credible warning would probably be risking jail by telling me. You would have to be blood or closer than blood for me to risk their freedom. Even then only the ones that could keep quiet would get notified. Sorry.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, since everyone has a plan...I would use the debit card, as a large cash withdrawal may not be possible and it would send a signal flare. 

Get a Ford 350 Diesel crew cab with full sized bed and camper shell, on financing...
with fixed rate interest and just wait for the event.

I figure that the only last minute things to buy would be perishables, such as petroleum fuels and produce. With only 24 hours notice, Amazon and online buying may not be an option, would anyone really expect commercial deliveries?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually, I don't have a plan because I don't expect 24 hours notice. Some things like a Hurricane, you've got a weather report and maybe you fill up the cars and go to the grocery store, but at the other extreme an EMP hits and you're trying to figure out what already happened.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Well since I work in Houston at the moment my last minute preps would mainly be what I could grab as my big tail headed to the house. My main goal with any notice would be to get home and get them prepared but I'm sure snagging a few last minute items would be on the agenda.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Text : OMEGA-this not a drill.
Pack up & move out.

I doubt this tip would come & think the real thing will take longer to sink in to most peoples mind.
No Red Dawn scenario.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

My thing is how many people would actually believe it no matter who have them this warning.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

My luck I would be at work, but at least I work at a store where there is plenty of water and food supplies, my car if it got EMP'ed has my pack and enough supplies (and 9MM) to easily make it back home 35 miles. I'm thinking about a foldup bike for the trunk to, but prefer to be off the beaten path.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Contact my group and have them at our rally point--half of the group will be tasked with packing half with last minute purchases. Ten to twelve hours from the word Go we would roll out and head to my BOL. Once arrived I would stow my gear station a basic watch and wait for "it" to happen.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Your lucky. I live 150 miles from my job. If an emp happens I got a 40 s&w,a back pack full of gear, and lots of prayers that I can make that long walk home.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Wildfires are the biggest concern here, a 7.0 earthquake would be the next. Either of those are a big problem, even with what seems like a solid route already planned out.

I commute under 10 miles, and I have a path that does not use any major bridges, under or over passes, there's one small gap, but it could be mitigated and even if it were washed out, it wouldn't be a game changer, just a longer time to move a couple hundred yards instead of walking across it and if it's an EQ event I'd probably be looking to move myself to the other side of that anyway at the first opportunity, and after that it's just open ground (today) and I'll deal with any new chasm's and ditches and collapses that the quake caused as I get there, and in some cases turn around and go back! 

If it's EMP, I can walk home in about 2.5 hours, that's nothing worse than the pace I walk the dog. Most of the peasants will still be trying to figure out how to cook dinner without electricity, they wont be scared and/or hungry yet.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I would notify the group members and get them started this way. Withdraw all money out of my meager accounts, top off the War Pig and any extra 55 gallon drums with diesel. Hit the Farm and Ranch to buy as much extra feed that I could use before it goes bad, and then burn through the rest of the cash buying another year's supply of TP and staples at Wally World. Lastly I'd throw some steaks on the grill, pop open some beverages, and enjoy the sunset.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

k0xxx said:


> I would notify the group members and get them started this way. Withdraw all money out of my meager accounts, top off the War Pig and any extra 55 gallon drums with diesel. Hit the Farm and Ranch to buy as much extra feed that I could use before it goes bad, and then burn through the rest of the cash buying another year's supply of TP and staples at Wally World. Lastly I'd throw some steaks on the grill, pop open some beverages, and enjoy the sunset.


I'm sure this has been asked before, but how did you come up with the name War Pig?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd spend every second online talking to my youngest daughter, I may never talk to her again. 
Hubby would go to town and top off fuel. That is all.


----------

